# My Discus, Altums, Angelfish Collection



## fishdragon




----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

I like the one in the top right of the photo


----------



## fishdragon

Thanks Rick

Here are my favourite Altum Pics:


----------



## josephl

fishdragon said:


>


Great looking fish, I really like the 2 in the middle, facing left. The one with the wriggly center line is really cool

Great looking Altums too


----------



## kevin22

congrats, the Altums look relaxed and settled well.
glad they found a nice home.
cheers
Kevin


----------



## FishFreaks

i like the top right also!


----------



## mollyb

The top right discus is definitely a good looking fish!

Your altums are big! starting to look like adults. Nice herd!


----------



## fishdragon




----------



## mollyb

nice pair - RSG I take it. Wow - nice shape. Rockin' it old school!


----------



## AquaAddict

Hi,

Is that piece of driftwood for sale and how much?

AquaAddict


----------



## fishdragon

*My Blue Silver Breeding Pair*

Grand Parents: Blue Silver (M), Golden (F)
Parents: Golden Pair.
Meself: Blue Silver Breeding Pair.










I don't much expect they will generate all blue silver babies.
As I have another platinum pair that comes from same parents and grandparents,
Now they have most of golden babies. at least not all platinum babies.

that should can explain why there is not much blue silver, and platinum angels in the market.
they (blue, platinum) seems have recessive gene.

Let's wait n see baby grown up.


----------



## fishdragon

*RSG Pair With Babies.*

RSG Pair With Babies:










This is an old pair, at least 3 years old. Before they only can produce about 20 frys.
As they grown, they seems get more live wrigglers as the male get full matured.

My other high productive pair lay more and more less eggs than before. They have same as with this pair.
So, seems female more easy get old than male.


----------



## fishdragon

*My Blue Turk Pair*

My Blue Turk Pair:










This batch fry all back to Amazon by lack of water change in onetime.
They already have several batches, non of them grown up
Hope someday I can have a successful batch finally.


----------



## fishdragon

*My Angelfish Troop*

My Reserved Angelfish Troop:










(Long-fin) Platinum, (Long-fin) Blue, (Long-fin) Zebra, (Long-fin) Golden, Panda, KOI 
The most variety stage for my Angelfish collection


----------



## fishdragon

My Eruption Collection:



















Hope to get pair(s) from them, but not yet


----------



## Pat805

i see alot of ppl with discus and angels with really murky tank is that intentional @@?


----------



## fishdragon

no , due to low frequency wc


----------



## catgoldfish

fishdragon said:


> My Eruption Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to get pair(s) from them, but not yet


Nice looking fish Eric.....

Rod


----------



## Pat805

so u dont water change @@? i thought discus needs daily water change @@


----------



## fishdragon

//Nice looking fish Eric.....//
--- Thank you Rod.

//so u dont water change @@? i thought discus needs daily water change @@//
--- Pat, I don't have enough time. I am keeping a balance between WC and their healthy.


----------



## fishdragon

Here comes my Golden Angelfish collection:










Now a days, the golden (regular fin) angelfish is a very common strain.
I will no longer breeding regular fin golden angelfish in the future, same as regular marble angelfish.
This should be my - at the moment - last keeping batch. Enjoy.


----------



## aquaticnovice604

awesome pics


----------



## fishdragon

aquaticnovice604 said:


> awesome pics


Thank you

Here comes my Panda Angelfish collection:










Only 4 , They should old enough, but I am not expect get a pair from them


----------



## ndnhuy

Very nice Discus Eric. I like your fish room so much, buddy.
@ Pat: For adult Discus, you do not have to change water daily. The fact that for adult Discus, if you change water too much, they will get trouble.


----------



## crimper

Pat805 said:


> i see alot of ppl with discus and angels with really murky tank is that intentional @@?


I don't understand why people need to have spotless and clear tanks to raise fish. 

If it is a show tank then it's fine, clean it every day, polish it, scrape all the gunk all you want as it is an eye sore in your living room having tank with algae. However if it is in your garage, who cares, they are fish people. 

I'm not advocating NO Water Change in any means, clear water and spotless tank doesn't mean it has clean water.

sorry, it's just me :lol:

nice collection in there fishdragon by the way.


----------



## jobber

Beautiful collection Eric. Always great to get a chance to see other hobbyist collection even through pictures. 

Nice to see you keeping tanks simply furnished.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## fishdragon

Thank you guys, I also enjoy from what I am keeping. 
Water Change is important. But I have to save time for my family. 
My WC Schedule like 50% every 1, 2 or 3 days for small discus.
Small Angelfish 50% every 4-5 days or weekly. 
Low density tanks like breeding tanks only 50% every 2 or more weeks.

Here comes my Long-fin blue, golden, platinum medium size angelfish:









My Long-fin medium size zebra angelfish:


----------



## fishdragon

Here comes my platinum angel collection:
They also have shining blue spot on their fins.
The best ever platinum collection I have


----------



## fishdragon

Red Head KOI Angelfish:










I have them before. Just post here for a memory.


----------



## fishdragon

A successful batch of tiny angelfish:










It's hard to find a high quality breeding pair angelfish.
Only one out of 5-6 pairs can product high quality babies.
Others are just pairs, not good breeding pairs.


----------



## fishdragon

Baby Long-fin Blue Angelfish:










Those are F3 of my effort result. All long-fin Blue Angelfish. Times ago, the blue angelfish is hard to find
I first got a regular fin blue male angelfish and mated with a long fin female smokie angelfish. Then I 
got a batch of long-fin silver/smokie angelfish (F1). From them I pair up long-fin silver and got some long-fin
blue,platinum,silver,zebra,etc type babies (F2). From the 2nd generation, I pair up a long-fin platinum and
long-fin blue, then this is the result, a whole batch pure blue long fin angelfish. I am proud of it


----------



## fishdragon

My Long-fin Angelfish Collection:










There are several pairs in it, but I did not find good one yet.


----------



## fishdragon

My Large Discus Collection:


















They are having a winter rest now


----------



## Luke78

Some nice looking Discus and Angels you got there, seems like you must have your hands full 24/7?


----------



## Fish rookie

Really like your long fin blue angel, thanks for sharing the story behind them!


----------



## fishdragon

Thanks for the kindly comments, Guys. About 2 hours every weekday to care them, but still enjoy now.

more blue angelfish pics:


----------



## fishdragon

My Long-fin Blue Silver Angelfish Troop:










Video here:





This is the ever best stage that I keeping Long-fin blue silver angels.

Enjoy!


----------



## josephl

Beautiful angels


----------



## fishdragon

Building My Own Tank Ranks Project:

o 6x 33g Tanks Breeding Tank Rank Set.


















Powered with:
1x 36W Pump.
2x 200w heaters. 
6x Sponge Filters.
2x 48inch Lights.
Water Temp. 24c in April.

Plan build two sets. 
The 1st set already finished and running smoothly for one week already.


----------



## fishdragon

Tank breed Platinum Veil Angelfish:


----------

